# Megasoma acteon!!!!!!!!



## Aarantula (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy crap people!!!!  

I just saw a picture on the top of the boards page with a picture someone had labeled as a "Megasoma acteon" and it was MASSIVE!!! Looked like a grub on some serious steroids!!! I just wanted some more information on what exactly they are and who on the boards has them as pets. 

Some more pics would be GREAT!!! Thanks all!


----------



## Philth (Dec 10, 2008)

do you mean this...? 







Later, Tom


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 10, 2008)

What is it gona turn in to?!!


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> What is it gona turn in to?!!


the butterfly from hell ;P hahaha, j/k 

a big scarab beetle if i'm not mistaken. might want to google that though...


----------



## syndicate (Dec 11, 2008)

Tom that is mental!! :X


----------



## funnylori (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning! What does it feel like?


----------



## Jeff_C (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like one mega waxworm...

Tom, How long do they stay like that before becoming beetles?


----------



## Aarantula (Dec 11, 2008)

Philth said:


> do you mean this...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY GOD!!! Yea thats the pic!!!!! 
What in the hell is that!? I've seen horror movies with things like that in it!!!

Few questions... seriously

1.What does it turn into?
2.Do you sell them?
3.Are they always that big?
4.Have you ever seen the movie Tremors?  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lukatsi (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow Tom, they are great! Did you have any adults? I have 2 pairs of larvae, but they'll need about 2 more years to emerge.

Also, do you have other beetle species, if so, where did you get them? I'm always after new beetles

Oh, and they'll hopefully turn to these: http://www.goliathus.com/en/en-megasoma-actaeon-actaeon.html


----------



## Philth (Dec 11, 2008)

> 1.What does it turn into?
> 2.Do you sell them?
> 3.Are they always that big?
> 4.Have you ever seen the movie Tremors?


1. A large beetle from South America
2. No, its not mine, and in fact Im not sure if there evan legal in the U.S.
3. No, they are small when they hatch.
4. No



> Stunning! What does it feel like?


Its biting me.

Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Looks like one mega waxworm...
> 
> Tom, How long do they stay like that before becoming beetles?


Wow, Hi Jeff.

I believe it takes them about 3 years to morph, then they last like 6 months.

later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Dec 11, 2008)

lukatsi said:


> Wow Tom, they are great! Did you have any adults? I have 2 pairs of larvae, but they'll need about 2 more years to emerge.
> 
> Also, do you have other beetle species, if so, where did you get them? I'm always after new beetles
> 
> Oh, and they'll hopefully turn to these: http://www.goliathus.com/en/en-megasoma-actaeon-actaeon.html


Hi lukatsi, 

The grub in the picture wasnt mine.  A customer brought it into a pet shop I use to work in some yeras back.  I have kept (but no longer do)...

_Stephanorrhina adelpha_











_Chelorrhina polyphemus_











_Dynastes tityus_






Later, Tom


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 11, 2008)

amazing pics tom.
i sure wish these were available here.
man they are neat.
great pics
andy


----------



## Mat (Dec 15, 2008)

Aarantula said:


> 1.What does it turn into?
> 2.Do you sell them?
> 3.Are they always that big?
> 4.Have you ever seen the movie Tremors?
> Thanks for the info!


1) They turn into beetles like this...........







2) Sometimes I sell spare stock, but have none right now

3) The larvae take 3 years to develop, the last 18 months or so they are that sort of size

4) Yes.  These move much more slowly  :razz:


----------



## Aarantula (Dec 17, 2008)

Mat said:


> 1) They turn into beetles like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That's incredible!!!!
I've never seen anything like that grub!
What kind of conditions do you house them in and what do they eat?


----------



## What (Dec 17, 2008)

Philth said:


> 2. No, its not mine, and in fact Im not sure if there evan legal in the U.S.


Nope, they arent. In fact, there was a shipment of some of the larger tropical beetles a few months back. IIRC there was even a thread about it...

Edit: Yep: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124831


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 17, 2008)

The grubs are a bit to much for me, I couldnt imagine what they feel like   Awesome beatles though to bad they arent native or legal in the US.


----------



## lukatsi (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice beetles! By the way I think in the southern states you have some smaller species of Megasoma.


----------



## burmish101 (Jan 6, 2009)

Why are they illegal in the u.s.?


----------



## auroborus (Jan 9, 2009)

they have a law that makes it impossible for anyone just to import them willy nilly. U could maybe get a permit if you worked in a science lab, but they gotta stay in the lab. so anyone catch the loop whole in what i just typed? you cant "import" them, but u could try and get a permit so you can maybe get beetles from a zoo or breeder already in the states. Im half way to being able to rear D. hercules, the hard part is getting a permit to allow females. but we do have our own native D. Tityus (east coast) and D. Granti (west coast).


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im not really big into beetles but I must say I wouldnt mind having a few of these giants, too cool.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always wanted to own a grub that big...yeah, more interested in the grub than the beetle!


----------

